# Which Brush and Which Foundation????



## preci0us2him (Mar 25, 2010)

Hello Ladies,

I’m new here (well, I been joined but have been posted) I need help.....I don't know which foundation to buy or which makeup brush to buy????

I am graduating from college (YAYYYYYYY......from nursing school, I'll have my BSN.....yayayayayay for nurses) and I want to make sure that my make up looks good....I'm just getting into makeup @ 22....I'm a late bloomer. 

Anyhoo, I don't know if I should get _*MAC Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation*_ or *Make Up Forever HD Foundation* (I don't want anything too heavy and I think a liquid foundation will work best because I have dry skin)???!!??? 

Also, which brush to buy.....the *187* or the *109*???? I want that airbrushed/natural finish.


----------



## DollyGirl92 (Mar 25, 2010)

I also have dry skin, and I think for the money the make up forever foundation, I'd go for NARS sheer glow, I recently got a sample, and I will be getting it for my birthday. personally, I don't recommend the mineralize satin finish, my mum used to use it, and it broke her out, made her look very very shiny and the colours she tried (from NC20 to about NW35 and everything inbetwen) All went orange on her within about half an hour, no matter how it was set.

I'd recommend the 130 brush, it's sort of like (not my words but something I herd and liked) 'the 109 and the 187 had a baby!' you get less shedding than the 109, and its much more dense and precise than the 187 with the same amount of control as the 109.


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

Yay congrats on your graduation and BSN!!! For dry skin, any foundation is ok but the key is to really moisturize and prep your skin prior to applying foundation.  Otherwise, all the dry patches will be accentuated.  You can also use cream foundation which is more moisturizing and definitely stay away from powder as it is not flattering on dry skin.  Also get a sample of each foundation before purchasing. I know people with sensitive acne-prone skin have had problems with MAC.

For brushes, 187 is good for airbrush if you stipple it on.  Do not stipple and swirl with this brush or it will get streaky and uneven.  It is much larger than 109 and can cover your face in a shorter amt of time.  109 is dense, good for contouring/blush and foundation but much smaller.  If you prefer a skunk, you can use 130 but keep in mind it is even smaller than the 109. 

Your best bet, go to the MAC counter and ask to try out all 3 brushes.  This way you will have a better idea of what you like.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 25, 2010)

Heyyy Congrats! & nahh you're not a late bloomer! I"m 21 & just started too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehes. Anyways (i don't use foundation much only for special occasions!) I use the 190, i dont really like the 187. I would try the 109 apparently it's really great! But yeah go to a MAC counter & try it out, that would give you an idea of what you like! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 25, 2010)

I prefer the 187 and 130 for my foundation or I use my fingers. I think thats the better option for me personally. The 109 for me it sheds too much and it drives me crazy. I was thinking about getting the 191 I think it is the square head one. ANd Congrats!!!!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Mar 26, 2010)

doublepost


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Mar 26, 2010)

yay soon 2 be fellow nurse congrats on getting your BSN
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. you'll be taking lots of pictures on graduation day so get d mufe HD. i have both brushes, honestly i didnt see a true difference in either one's performance with my liquid foundation.


----------



## Lovey99 (Mar 26, 2010)

I suggest the MUFE HD.  Also, I prefer the 109 to the 187


----------



## marquise (Mar 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DollyGirl92* 

 
_ I'd recommend the 130 brush, it's sort of like (not my words but something I herd and liked) 'the 109 and the 187 had a baby!' you get less shedding than the 109, and its much more dense and precise than the 187 with the same amount of control as the 109._

 
Congrats on your graduation!

I'd second the 130 brush. I don't own the 109 but I do have the 187 and I much prefer the 130. It's much easier to control the application of the foundation.

Not sure about the foundation as I haven't tried either of those two foundations.  Can you get a sample of each first to see which one suits your skin better?


----------



## nikkic (Mar 26, 2010)

MUFE doesn't have a lot of coverage. I'm not sure about the MAC one.  I have the 187 and it's okay, but I think just using your fingers works really well too.  Try the foundation with your fingers and see if you like it.  Buy a brush later if you think you need one.


----------

